# Can't get last 4 digits of serial number for Lightroom 5.7



## SeattleBirdMan (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm trying to install Lightroom on a second computer than I'm moving everything too. I'm running Win 7 with Lightroom 5.7. When I go to the help menu and choose system info it shows the first 20 digits and then 4 'x's at the end. I can't find where I put the original serial number. I bought it as a download from Academic Superstore. 

Anyway to figure out the last 4 digits?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Try using Windows Explorer to go find on your system drive ProgramData>Adobe>Lightroom and in there you should see the file "Lightroom 5.0 Registration.llreg". Open that file with Notepad or any other text editor and you should see your full serial number. 

FWIW, I keep all my serial numbers, for all applications, typed into a text document which is then backed up as part of my regular backup process (though at some point I'll get around to storing them in my password manager which is synced to all my devices).


----------



## clee01l (Nov 28, 2014)

If you registered your purchased license with Adobe, you should also be able to login to Adobe and retrieve the License number of every Adobe product registered there.   Jim's method should work in your case. But would not be available to you if you are reinstalling because your computer is lost, stolen or the HDD fails.


----------



## SeattleBirdMan (Nov 28, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Try using Windows Explorer to go find on your system drive ProgramData>Adobe>Lightroom and in there you should see the file "Lightroom 5.0 Registration.llreg". Open that file with Notepad or any other text editor and you should see your full serial number.
> 
> FWIW, I keep all my serial numbers, for all applications, typed into a text document which is then backed up as part of my regular backup process (though at some point I'll get around to storing them in my password manager which is synced to all my devices).




Excellent. It worked.

Thanks


----------

